# Need some advice about where to mount my onboard charger



## Creedmoor (Sep 11, 2016)

Hoping to get some help with deciding where to mount my onboard charger.

I got tired of moving my one charger around so I purchased a two bank onboard charger but now I can't decide where to mount it.

My boat is a G3 1860 with a center console.

There just isn't space in the console so it will have to be mounted in the stern near the starting battery.

If I mount it inside the battery compartment, It will be really close to the fuel tank but it will be more protected from exposure.

If I mount it outside the compartment, it will have to go on the transom and will be more exposed but it says it is 100% water proof.

The instructions say to not mount it directly to the aluminum surface so I will be mounting it on a piece of wood that will me mounted to the hull.

Here are some pictures.

I would appreciate any advice or input.

Rear storage compartment with lid closed





Door open with charger positioned where it would go. Note fuel tank in the bottom of the photo.





The only other spot that it will go is on the transom.





You can see that transom is pretty high and would protect it somewhat from waves or splash over. It's waterproof anyway.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 11, 2016)

Do you have the fiber glass or aluminum G3 console? I have a G3 1556 CCJ with alum console and have a good sized 3 bank charger mounted under it.


----------



## Creedmoor (Sep 11, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Do you have the fiber glass or aluminum G3 console? I have a G3 1556 CCJ with alum console and have a good sized 3 bank charger mounted under it.




It is fiberglass and there is almost no space in there. I can't see anyway to get the charger in there.


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 11, 2016)

I had my ProSport 12 mounted on the aluminum sidewall of my old boat for years. Never had any problems.






Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## Creedmoor (Sep 11, 2016)

jbird68 said:


> I had my ProSport 12 mounted on the aluminum sidewall of my old boat for years. Never had any problems.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> jbird68



Thanks for that info. 

I'm not sure why they recommended not doing that.


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't know. But mine is about 15 years old. Maybe they changed something in the new models. 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 11, 2016)

Maybe instead of using a board, if you decide to do that, you could use some rubber washers if you don't want it directly on the panel. 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## Creedmoor (Sep 11, 2016)

jbird68 said:


> Maybe instead of using a board, if you decide to do that, you could use some rubber washers if you don't want it directly on the panel.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> jbird68



I've got some 1/4" rubber backing left over from another project, that might just work.

Thanks


----------

